# Seg.Esp. Chuva e Vento: Depressão «Cristina» 5/6 Setembro 2008



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 11:45)

Tópico especial de seguimento da frente que atravessará o continente associada a uma depressão em cavamento a sudoeste da Irlanda e que daqui a 24 horas tem previsto uma pressão mínima de 978mb. Usando a lista de nomes do MeteoPT decidimos atribuir-lhe o nome «Cristina».


*Situação actual:*








*Previsão da pressão*






*Previsão da precipitação GFS e ECMWF*







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Depressão «Cristina»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Para mais informações sobre este assunto consulte este tópico.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2008 às 11:50)

Ora cá está a minha menina 

Os modelos entram em sintonia quanto a precipitações generalizadas, sendo contudo de assinalar a região do Minho e Douro Litoral. É aqui certamente que se registarão as precipitações mais generosas. No extremo noroeste é possivel assistirmos a 50mm no espaço de 6h o que é motivo para alerta (amarelo no mínimo). no resto de território a severidade não é prevísivel, mas manda a prudência estarmos atentos.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 12:31)

Para a Beira Baixa certamente cairá um "pinguitos"....mas nada como no norte.


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 12:33)

O norte litoral será a região mais afectada. Por aqui espero uma situação bem mais calma. Alguma precipitação de intensidade fraca a moderada. O vento poderá também fazer-se sentir de forma mais intensa, mas apenas nas terras altas.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2008 às 13:05)

Sera que li bem, vem ai um jeitosa, nos dar um belo banho

Pelo que vi pelo freemeteo, no Sabado preve 35mm


----------



## ACalado (4 Set 2008 às 13:09)

boas por aqui ja esteve a chover neste momento já se ve o sol a espreitar estão 20.4ºc
a mínima foi de 15.3ºc


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2008 às 13:21)

Por aqui, mais um aguaceiro fraco caiu, há pouco, mas não foi contabilizado pelo pluviómetro...

Neste momento cai um chuvisco muito fraquinho... e estão *20,6ºC*
A máxima até agora foi de 20,9ºC

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h


Previsão do Freemeteo para os próximos dias...


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Set 2008 às 13:38)

Epa, só agora é que vi este topico Já tinha saudades do seguimento especial O vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste Espero que despeje bastante agua, porque nas imagens parece uma autentica massa nebulosa Pelo menos uma frente fria está a atravessar o país neste momento


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2008 às 16:02)

Já divulgados os alertas do IM para amanhã dia 5:





O alerta amarelo á válido para ondulação forte ao longo da costa Norte e Centro, vento até 90 km/h e chuva (10 a 20 mm/h). Os alertas são variáveis nos distritos assinalados pelo que a informação mais detalhada deve ser consultada em www.meteo.pt


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 17:39)

Por aqui ainda acumulei 0,8mm. Entretanto encontrei um problema no meu pluviómetro, mas já o resolvi


----------



## ACalado (4 Set 2008 às 17:45)

Por aqui precipitação só na parte da manha, durante a tarde nada de especial, algumas nuvens  com o sol a espreitar 

tem actual 21.8ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2008 às 18:16)

Boas tardes malta...

Estou com uma pequena duvida... mas os nomes das depressoes nao era so atribuidos a ULL, um tipo de depressao distinta??


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2008 às 20:14)

Só tenho três coisas a dizer sobre o céu no fim de tarde aqui em Braga: Invernal, invernal, invernal...


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2008 às 20:17)

Aqui está assim a esta hora:






De Invernal não tem nada...para já


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2008 às 20:34)

Os Alertas do IM foram retirados... e o Freemeteo reduziu bastante a precipitação... embora a _run_ das 12h do GFS mantenha ainda uma boa quantidade para a noite de dia 5 e madrugada de 6, para aqui







Por cá, o céu continua muito nublado, mas com a neblusidade a aumentar, agora...

Temperatura nos 18,6ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Set 2008 às 20:39)

Olha que não Gil. O avisos continuam activos para o dia 5.


----------



## rijo (4 Set 2008 às 20:44)

*Comunicado Protecção Civil*

2008-9-4
Situação meteorológica adversa – precipitação e ventos fortes

De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se para amanhã, 5 de Setembro:

    *
      Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte e acompanhadas de trovoadas, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Litoral Centro. A precipitação estender-se-á mais para Sul com menos intensidade.
    *
      Vento forte no litoral a Norte do Cabo da Roca (até 45 km/h), até ao final da manhã, e muito forte nas terras altas (até 60 km/h), com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h.
    *
      Agravamento do estado do mar, que poderá dar origem a vagas na costa ocidental.

Face a esta informação meteorológica, espera-se:

    *
      Inundações em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem;
    *
      Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;
    *
      Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;
    *
      Curto-Circuitos em casas antigas;
    *
      Queda de árvores.

Face ao exposto, e atendendo a que será o primeiro episódio de precipitação mais intenso das últimas semanas, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil recomenda as seguintes medidas de prevenção e autoprotecção:



Chuva:

    * Procure estar atento aos avisos e recomendações das autoridades competentes.
    * Em caso de inundação no interior de sua casa por excesso de chuva, contacte os Bombeiros e o Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil do seu Concelho.
    * Desobstrua os sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retire os inertes que possam ser arrastados.
    * Limpe os bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento.
    * Ao conduzir, tenha em atenção que as estradas podem estar cortadas ou condicionadas ao trânsito. Reduza a velocidade, conduzindo com cuidado devido a possíveis congestionamentos de tráfego. Tenha especial atenção aos lençóis de água que podem formar-se nas vias e à diminuição da visibilidade, que poderá aumentar o número de acidentes de viação.

Vento forte:

    * Feche portas e janelas e arrume equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos.
    * Preste atenção às estruturas montadas (andaimes, toldos, tendas, telhados), que poderão ser afectadas por rajadas mais fortes de vento, bem como a uma possível queda de árvores.
    * Sempre que possível, adie as viagens para as zonas afectadas pelos ventos fortes. Se não o puder evitar, modere a velocidade do veículo.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.

Protecção Civil


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 21:50)

Agreste disse:


> Olha que não Gil. O avisos continuam activos para o dia 5.



Era mais simples e rápido explicar a quem não sabe que no novo site do IM existem avisos para o próprio dia e seguinte e que realmente a opção não está assim tão visível à primeira vista pois não há distinção muito clara entre o que é informação como um título ou o que é um link ou botão clicável


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Set 2008 às 22:06)

Bem vinda de volta a outra forma de bom tempo!(não existe mau tempo)  E para todos vcs um abraço, que já não vos "via" há muito tempo!Quanto a esta pequena regadela que vem amanha e face aos avisos todos (que eu considero bem aplicados!) não acham que a comunicação social está a alarmar demais ao dizer que o bom tempo só volta na segunda feira??Segundo o GFS durante o dia de sábado já vamos assistir à "limpeza" dos céus e domingo a mesma situação verifica-se...!Isto já para não falar das trovoadas anunciadas que podem acompanhar os chuviscos..aí eu pergunto: KIÉ DELAS??? de facto, ou eu estou muito enganado ou o CAPE não indica grande potencial para estas trovoadas...!Se estiver errado corrijam-me por favor, mas realmente segundo a minha humilde análise, não vejo tudo o que eles indicam...!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2008 às 22:29)

Oestofex prevém para amanhã trovoadas, mas o que é de esttranhar é que prevem mais para o sul


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2008 às 22:34)

Agreste disse:


> Olha que não Gil. O avisos continuam activos para o dia 5.





Vince disse:


> Era mais simples e rápido explicar a quem não sabe que no novo site do IM existem avisos para o próprio dia e seguinte e que realmente a opção não está assim tão visível à primeira vista pois não há distinção muito clara entre o que é informação como um título ou o que é um link ou botão clicável




 Ups... não sabia mesmo da existência deste "botão"
Peço desculpa e agradeço a explicação


O céu continua encoberto


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Comunicado Protecção Civil*



rijo disse:


> 2008-9-4
> Situação meteorológica adversa – precipitação e ventos fortes
> 
> De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se para amanhã, 5 de Setembro:
> ...




A meu ver isto não passará de um dia de chuva fraca a moderada com algum vento ( uma ou outra rajada sem nada de especial) acho todos estes alertas um exagero típico do IM..... Basta dar uma olhadela na imagem satélite para perceber que a massa nebulosa nem sequer parece muito activa na parte que nos calha ou (poderá vir a calhar a nós)...a grande actividade passa ( neste momento) mais a norte de Portugal e mais perto do centro da depressão...Alerta ALERTA era se aquela depressão em cavamento viesse em direcção de Portugal cruzando o Pais...ou se estivesse neste momento frente às costas de Portugal.....

Mas claro mais vale prevenir que remediar 

Aqui no Porto neste momento:
T:18º
Vento SW 15 km/h ( rajada máxima do dia : 29 km /h à bocado ás 22:10 direcção SSW)

Pressão 1011 hpa ( a descer lentamente)

Não chove..


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Snifa, não sei se concordas ou não comigo, mas eu ainda fiquei mais baralhado com o "julgamento" do ESTOFEX relativamente às trovoadas...!Começam a ser entidades a mais contra mim, apesar de eu me manter firme e dizer que não vem trovoada nenhuma...!Quanto à chuva e ao vento..Acredito bem em ambas, se bem que a parte do vento vem pela manha antes do pico de precipitação que deverá ser, aqui pelas nossas bandas, entre o meio dia e as 15:00.


----------



## Rog (4 Set 2008 às 22:47)




----------



## Agreste (4 Set 2008 às 23:02)

Gilmet disse:


> Ups... não sabia mesmo da existência deste "botão"
> Peço desculpa e agradeço a explicação
> 
> 
> O céu continua encoberto




Gil... tens de fazer como eu faço... eu carrego nos botões todos para experimentar tudo. Alguma coisa sempre acontece... 

Não sei porquê, vejo o pessoal a desvalorizar o episódio de 5/6 de setembro. 
Eu olho para os modelos e mesmo estando cá em baixo acho que vai ser muito interessante...


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2008 às 23:05)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Snifa, não sei se concordas ou não comigo, mas eu ainda fiquei mais baralhado com o "julgamento" do ESTOFEX relativamente às trovoadas...!Começam a ser entidades a mais contra mim, apesar de eu me manter firme e dizer que não vem trovoada nenhuma...!Quanto à chuva e ao vento..Acredito bem em ambas, se bem que a parte do vento vem pela manha antes do pico de precipitação que deverá ser, aqui pelas nossas bandas, entre o meio dia e as 15:00.



Boa noite Tiagofsky!

Eu também acredito na chuva e vento para amnhã apenas acho que não será algo fora do "normal".Quanto a trovoadas já é  mais complicado, embora neste momento não me pareca que vão ocorrer...Mas claro podem desenvolver-se células mais activas na frente fria e na fase de passagem da frente ocorrer uma ou outra descarga acompanhada de chuva forte.Lembro-me que há uns anos uma frente fria que parecia pouco activa e desorganizada à medida que se aproximava foi desenvolvendo grandes células que resultaram em fortes aguaceiros e trovoadas vindas do mar....nesse dia aqui no Porto caiu numa hora cerca de 60 mm de chuva! Não me recordo da data mas foi há uns anos largos já...penso que em meados dos anos 80...


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 23:09)

Também não espero trovoadas, apenas se a frente for um pouco mais virulenta no noroeste. Não estou a perceber de onde vem isto do Estofex para o sul, não vejo nada nem sequer nos mapas do Lightning Wizard que o Estofex usa.


----------



## iceworld (4 Set 2008 às 23:36)

Minho disse:


> Só tenho três coisas a dizer sobre o céu no fim de tarde aqui em Braga: Invernal, invernal, invernal...



Talvez a hora a que foi tirada a foto tire um pouco de Inverno mas de qualquer modo é sempre bonito de se ver! 

Venha ela..


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 23:39)

Eu não entendo muito disto.... mas a depressão não passará um pouco longe de mais para afectar assim tanto Portugal? Assim sendo a Galiza está em alerta vermelho....


----------



## psm (4 Set 2008 às 23:52)

Vince disse:


> Também não espero trovoadas, apenas se a frente for um pouco mais virulenta no noroeste. Não estou a perceber de onde vem isto do Estofex para o sul, não vejo nada nem sequer nos mapas do Lightning Wizard que o Estofex usa.



Eu acho que é um devaneio do estofex, deverá ser para criar emoção.
Na minha opinião o centro e sul não deverão ter os registos de precipitação que apontavam à alguns dias atrás os modelos(espero estar enganado), e agora até tem retirado bastante precipitação nestas zonas do pais, no entanto á um factor que poderá incrementar  os niveis de precipitação, a velocidade com que a frente fria vai atravessar Portugal, mas à outro factor negativo é o ar pós frontal não ser muito instavel, o que é logico nesta altura do ano, mais ainda com temperaturas da agua do mar abaixo do normal(anomalia negativa)e havendo menos calor latente.


----------



## kikofra (5 Set 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) emitiu um aviso amarelo de mau tempo (o terceiro numa escala de cinco) para dez distritos de Portugal Continental, do Norte e do Litoral Centro.


Leiria, Coimbra, Guarda, Viseu, Aveiro, Bragança, Vila Real, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo são os distritos afectados.

São esperados chuva e ventos fortes nas próximas horas e a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil já avançou com os habituais conselhos de auto-protecção.

Adérito Serrão, presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, disse à Renascença que este agravamento do estado do tempo deverá prolongar-se até sábado.


isto as 20:30

aqui ainda esta calmo


----------



## kikofra (5 Set 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

pressao a descer:  1004,05 mBar at 00:56
 1003,98 mBar at 01:06


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 01:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

ta a aproxirmar-se..ate agora nao a registo de precipitacao na costa norte..a ver pelo radar do IM ainda nao a nada de especial..a nao ser a pressão a descer lentamente..


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a pressão é de 1009 hpa.
No entanto, algum vento já se faz sentir (ligeiramente de sul).


----------



## Turista (5 Set 2008 às 01:42)

vamos a ver o que a "menina Cristina" nos reserva...
Espero que seja desta que sou brindado com umas trovoadas 

Abraços,


----------



## kikofra (5 Set 2008 às 01:56)

ja se sabe as horas de entrada em portugal?


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 02:17)

Volto a ouvir o vento sul na copa de todas as árvores.
Vento de 25 a 30 kmh e já com rajadas superiores a 50.
Há meses que tal já não ocorria por estas bandas.
Vento sul desta intensidade.
Os mais velhos da "Aldeia" diriam agora:
-isto está a puxar chuva!
Nós , na "Aldeia que agora é Global" dizemos:
-Pois está.
Veremos quão quantiosas serão a Noroeste,
veremos se serão significativas mais para sul,
ainda queda uma eternidade para certezas absolutas.
Trovoadas? Também não me parece...
e ao final de sábado tudo acabará.
Este seguimento irá para casa.
e domingo,por aqui, sem nortada e já com o céu predominantemente pouco nublado não descartarei uma incursão à praia.
...E o vento Sul vai fazendo cada vez mais barulho.
E quanto mais barulho  fizer, mais copiosa será a chuva, diziam os velhos da aldeia.
E nós na aldeia global, entendemos o que os velhos da aldeia queriam dizer.
Ainda não chove...


----------



## kikofra (5 Set 2008 às 02:21)

a pressao aqui esta a descer ja vamos nos 1003,53 mBar


----------



## kikofra (5 Set 2008 às 02:23)

o vento   3,13 km/h   as arvores mesmo as pequenas nem mexem


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 03:57)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de sudoeste e 18,9ºC.


Mais a norte o cenário é outro. Por todo o Minho o vento sopra já com alguma intensidade vindo de SSO.


----------



## storm (5 Set 2008 às 08:05)

Por aqui ainda calmo (tem vindo a mudar), nuvens a ficarem negras, temperatura situada nos 20ºC e principalmente o vento que tem vindo a aumentar.

Vamos ver se esta "Cristina" ataca com força


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 08:45)

Bom dia!

Por aqui já caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Embora tenha molhado a estrada, não foi o suficiente para acordar o pluviometro.

Por agora céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SO, e 19,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Por cá, voltou a chover de noite, mas nada acumulei no pluviómetro... uns 0,2mm "a olho"
A temperatura mínima foi de *17,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 19,6ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h


Pelas 8h, já chovia no Minho... com Vila Nova da Cerveira no topo, com *3mm*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, precipitação ainda nada, a rajada max. até agora foi de 41.7km/h.
Pressão nos 1006.3hPa
Temp. actual 18.9ºC
Min Matinal: 17.7ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia 

Céu nublado, algum vento e 15,4ºC por agora.

Mínima de 14,1ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Set 2008 às 09:26)

Bons dias a todos!Pelo Porto acordei com um dia bastante cinzento e para já uma chuva "molha tolos" miudinha e tocada a vento que chateia, mas ao mm tempo dá vida!A temperatura deve rondar os 19/20 graus(sem certezas, apenas pelo que vi no carro a caminho do trabalho, que marcava 19,5ºC!).A ver vamos no que vai ser o ponto alto do dia entre o meio dia e as 3 da tarde, tal como ja ontem referenciei!


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 09:34)

Por aqui,não fosse a temperatura (18.6º) e  dir-se-ía que tinha chegado o Inverno.Céu encoberto,  vento moderado mas a soprar por vezes com rajadas (superiores a 50 Km/h) de sul e chuva que, por enquanto não é muito quantiosa.Mas a julgar pelo satélite e  dando crédito às previsões "guardado estará o bocado".
Aguardemos pois, por "cousa mais substancial"...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2008 às 09:46)

Por aqui neste momento o céu está encoberto e o vento está fraquinho e estão 21.8ºC
T.Minima de Hoje: 19.2ºC

Nesta ultima actualização o estofex prevém o mesmo


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 10:02)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu muito nublado com abertas, vento moderado, sigo com 22ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2008 às 10:04)

E por aqui o vento neste momento já sopra moderado de W/SW
T.Actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2008 às 10:12)

O vento por aqui nos ultimos 30 min. aumentou de intensidade, já não estou em casa para ter registos em concreto, mas certamente já passou a barreira dos 50km/h.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 10:17)

Situação às 10:00






(c) http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=eu&sat=vis


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 10:18)

Por aqui estou com *17,4ºC*, uma temperatura bastante baixa para aquilo que estou habituado....

O céu está completamente nublado e o vento está moderado. Provavelmente não choveu nada para aqui, mas assim que puder vou ver o pluviómetro.

Olhando para o radar do IM apenas o norte parece ter algumas nuvens para precipitação. Eu (na beira baixa) embora tenha o céu totalmente nublado, nenhuma destas tem uma quantidade significativa de água


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Amanheceu por aqui com alguns pingos por volta das 8:30 / 9h, agora passou e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, com algumas abertas e alternando com fases de neblusidade mais intensa.

O vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste, a temperatura é de 21ºC e a pressão está nos 1014mb


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2008 às 10:35)

em Grandola céu mto nublado.


----------



## Rog (5 Set 2008 às 10:40)

Radar e precipitação registada


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 10:40)

bom dia 

por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens cinzentas e com algumas abertas e o vento agora está fraco..mas ja teve moderado 

ainda não choveu 

o pessoal do IM devia actualizar o radar...ja são 10h50 ainda ta nas 9h


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Set 2008 às 10:56)

Como toda a gente está com céu muito nublado e vento eu, para contrapor, aqui em Caxias, Paço d'Arcos, sigo com céu pouco nublado (apenas umas nuvenzitas ao longe), vento fraco e temperatura amena (-+20º).
 Aguardo desenvolvimentos.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 11:03)

Agora sim.Agora já não é só o vento a sentir-se.
Chove moderadamente e por vezes até chove com intensidade.Se aliarmos o vento moderado que por vezes sopra em rajada estamos quase em "temporal de inverno".
Bela frente esta.Sim senhor.Para princípios de Setembro,não está mal.
Desgraçados dos que optaram por férias ao ar livre aqui para o noroeste para estes dias.
Agora chove ainda com mais intensidade.


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2008 às 11:07)

Brunomc disse:


> o pessoal do IM devia actualizar o radar...ja são 10h50 ainda ta nas 9h



Os horários da listagem do radar e/ou satelite são sempre apresentados em UTC hora de Inverno, só que eles não ajustam para a hora de Verão (UTC+1), esse é mais um problema a resolver Portanto se no topo da lista apresenta 9h, na realidade são 10h

Já agora, o site está sobrecarregado, não consigo entrar


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 11:09)

Bem enquanto a malta do Porto se diverte, aqui no Estoril está céu pouco nublado mas com alguns estratos para noroeste(direção da serra de sintra), vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 11:11)

por aqui tb tá sol...

a por aqui umas boas abertas..


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 11:23)

Bons dias
Por aqui já chove (chuva fraca) .


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 11:24)

Estão 24ºC e até agora o vento ainda não soprou a um velocidade consideravel:

Rajada Hoje:  41.8 km/h (10:59) 

O céu tem algumas nuvens mas o Sol ainda se mostra muito.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2008 às 11:32)

Falei com um amigo de Braga e ao que parece já há árvores caídas para aqueles lados.
Por aqui o vento sopra forte, mas chuva só umas pingas.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 11:33)

Aqui o vento começa a ficar mais forte e com isso a temperatura vai descendo... depois de ter atingido os 19ºC foi descendo e agora está nos *18,6ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2008 às 11:56)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bela frente esta.Sim senhor.Para princípios de Setembro,não está mal.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Subscrevo totalmente estas palavras, a Cristina está a fazer das suas. Penso que já houve rajadas perto dos 70km/h. Na hora do almoço já irei confirmar a velocidade ao certo. A luz já falhou, que rico Setembro.
> Penso que a fase mais critica será agora até ao meio da tarde, pelas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Set 2008 às 12:00)

Agora sim, aqui por Caxias as coisas estão a começar a mudar. O sol foi-se, já há bastantes nuvens e o vento começou a soprar mais um bocadinho. Venha chuva!


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 12:04)

jpmartins disse:


> Falei com um amigo de Braga e ao que parece já há árvores caídas para aqueles lados.
> Por aqui o vento sopra forte, mas chuva só umas pingas.



O metar das 10.30 UTC de P.Rubras menciona já uma rajada de 35KT (70 Kmh).
Arvores caídas por aqui ainda não dou notícia.
Mas o campo de milho defronte de minha casa já tem algum derrubado.
Continua a chover moderadamente e continuam as  rajadas.
5 de Setembro?!!!!
Ou 5 de Dezembro???


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 12:05)

E aceder ao IM como se previa está ser um pesadelo.
Neste momento o vento está moderado de sudoeste e parcialmente nublado com estratos.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 12:11)

Uma estação interessante de seguir em Paredes de Coura:

http://alunos.eprami.pt/~a01077/current/WS_Completo.htm

Últimas 24 Horas: 29mm
Rajada máxima hoje: 69,2 km/h


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 12:26)

15,5ºC e a chuva a aumentar de intensidade. As primeiras gotas começaram a cair um pouco antes das 10 horas.


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Set 2008 às 12:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma estação interessante de seguir em Paredes de Coura:
> 
> http://alunos.eprami.pt/~a01077/current/WS_Completo.htm
> 
> ...



Uma estação como deve ser! Está lá tudo, acho eu... Por lá, hoje, já deve parecer Inverno.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2008 às 12:31)

Por aqui o céu continua nublado com algumas abertas e o vento sopra moderado de W, quando é que vem a chuva


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2008 às 12:32)

O pessoal do Norte está a ter uma manhã bastante chuvosa 
Aqui pela grande Lisboa o céu não apresenta muita neblusidade e o vento ainda não é forte. Neste momento em Oeiras estão 21ºC


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 13:01)

o céu a Oeste a 5 minutos atraz..direção Setubal


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 13:06)

Situação às 12:45






(c) http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2008 às 13:09)

Isto, sim e que e chover
Ja chove ha mais de 4horas

O vento, e ca com cada rajada, meu deus

Temp: *18.2ºC*
Hum: *90%*
Pressao: *1008hPa*


----------



## squidward (5 Set 2008 às 13:20)

Aqui faz já algum vento, mas chuva ainda nada. Mais logo poderá haver trovoadas?? cumps.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 13:29)

Por aqui continua o festival de chuva e parece ter terminado o do vento que entretanto já rodou para Oeste.
Há momentos, por volta das 13,05h , um forte e vigoroso aguaceiro.






[/URL][/IMG]

Agora tudo mais calmo.
Mas a chuva persistente continua.

OPS...não sei diminuir o tamanho.


----------



## shaleim (5 Set 2008 às 13:32)

Aqui está um frustrante dia ensolarado, com algumas nuvens médias mas esparsas, nuvens altas (cirros) e um ligeiro calor (não sei referir qual a temperatura, embora suponha acima dos 24º). 

A "Cristina" não quer mesmo vir passar férias ao Algarve. Talvez para a noite ou madrugada nos deixe alguns restos (chuviscos) embora, pelo que vejo da imagem de satélite, as hipóteses são fracas.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 13:33)

Algumas das rajadas máximas registadas:

Pedras Rubras 67 km/h
Porto  70,8km/h 
Leça da Palmeira 59.7km/h


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2008 às 13:48)

A rajada max. por aqui foi de 67.6km/h.
Por aqui o vento também acalmou e deu lugar à chuva. Neste momento chuva moderada já à cerca de hora e meia sem intervalos.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 13:55)

À guiza de balanço, um vez que por aqui já estamos definitivamente em ar pós-frontal (embora continue a chover agora bem mais fraco e praticamente já nem há vento ) o Vince já mencionou as rajadas.
Quanto à precipitação no synop de P.Rubras das 12 UTC, já contabilizados  22mm nas ultimas 6 horas.
Mais uns 3 ou 4 mm nesta ultima hora, digamos que esta frente pediria muitas meças  às frentes que eventualmente nos atravessam nos meses de Inverno...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2008 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui ainda não há efeitos da "Cristina"!!
Que mázinha, não que vir até ao Algarve!!!

Neste momento o sol brilha, interrompido de vez em quando por umas nuvens que não deixam cá nada!!! Sente-se o vento, que sopra já com uma ligeira intensidade...


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2008 às 14:07)

E por aqui o mais marcante é o vento que sopra moderado de vez em quando lá vem umas rajadas repentinas que levantam tudo nos ares Algumas nuvens (cúmulos). 

Chuva nem ve-la, tirando algum borrifo de manhã, não foi nada!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 14:11)

Aqui o vento já vai ficando mais forte mas a rajada máxima ainda é de 46,7 km/h. Mais 1 ou 2 horas e começam a aparecer as nuvens da frente fria.


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Set 2008 às 14:32)

Por aqui, chuva miudinha


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2008 às 14:37)

V.R.S.A.

Ponto da situação :  Calmo com o sol a brilhar mas não por muito tempo, ja se avista a norte a frente...

Vento moderado...

A não ser isto nada assinalar...


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 14:38)

nimboestrato disse:


> À guiza de balanço, um vez que por aqui já estamos definitivamente em ar pós-frontal (embora continue a chover agora bem mais fraco e praticamente já nem há vento ) o Vince já mencionou as rajadas.
> Quanto à precipitação no synop de P.Rubras das 12 UTC, já contabilizados  22mm nas ultimas 6 horas.
> Mais uns 3 ou 4 mm nesta ultima hora, digamos que esta frente pediria muitas meças  às frentes que eventualmente nos atravessam nos meses de Inverno...




Quanto a precipitação alguns dados até às 12Z (ultimas 24h) para além de P.Rubras

1 	Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 	29.0 mm
2 	Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 	22.0 mm
3 	Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 	11.0 mm
4 	Lajes Acores (Portugal) 	9.0 mm
5 	Vila Real (Portugal) 	8.0 mm
6 	Braganca (Portugal) 	3.0 mm
7 	Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 	0.9 mm
8 	Viseu (Portugal) 	0.7 mm
9 	Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 	0.4 mm
10 	Flores Acores (Portugal) 	0.1 mm


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 14:42)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento chove imenso acompanhada de forte vento


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 14:44)

por aqui so vento e nuvens, chuva ainda nada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2008 às 14:47)

Boa Tarde.

Por cá o céu está nublado mas com grandes abertas, o vento é que continua a soprar moderado.

T.Actual: 27.8ºC


O estofex já fez mais uma actualização e insiste na ocorrênçia de trovoadas no sul


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 14:48)

mocha disse:


> por aqui so vento e nuvens, chuva ainda nada



Calma Mocha que também vamos ter direito a rega. Não te esqueças de participar no forum porque és o meu "sensor" de previsão a 15/30 min.


----------



## ACalado (5 Set 2008 às 14:50)

boas por aqui dia cinzento com alguma precipitação, neste momento cai um bom aguaceiro com a temperatura nos 15.6ºc a mínima foi de 12.6º


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2008 às 14:51)

E pronto: por aqui acabou a festa .Já não chove.O vento também já tinha parado.Só faltam as abertas no céu.
Dou agora a vez aos do centro e esperemos que os do sul também participem.Seria bom sinal.
Adeus até à próxima frente. (talvez 10, 11, quiçá?)...


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 14:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Calma Mocha que também vamos ter direito a rega. Não te esqueças de participar no forum porque és o meu "sensor" de previsão a 15/30 min.



eu vou estando por aqui, entre o escritorio e a oficina e o forum, tou em todo o lado , vamos aguardando entao


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 15:02)

De realçar que o vento ta a intensificar se por esta zona


----------



## Debaser (5 Set 2008 às 15:04)

Aqui em Sines o ceu apresenta-se coberto de nuvens mas sem chuva.

Vento 30Km/h Sul.

Temp. 19,8º C


----------



## Astroamador (5 Set 2008 às 15:04)

Por aqui muito vento e muita chuva. Trovoada nada.
Abx


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!

A Oregon já funciona em pleno, e no telhado! E não é que as temperaturas indicadas por ela são ainda mais baixas do que as da LaCrosse?

Segundo a Oregon:

Temperatura nos *20,9ºC*
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a *46,4 km/h*, com um máximo de *50,8 km/h*, ás 14:41

O céu está completamente encoberto


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 15:07)

Agora é centro. 






Mais a sul vamos ver se sobra alguma coisa para além dos ossos


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2008 às 15:11)

Boa tarde!

Ora parece que o filme da tarde se está a compor 

Primeiro o norte que viu a frante passar e começa a arrumar as cadeiras... o espectáculo está visto!

E à pouco foi aqui em Coimbra... Depois de uma manhã com alguma pingas e vento moderado, a chuva a sério iniciou por volta das 13h30min e foi aumentando, chegando a cair forte por volta das 14h30 até à poucos minutos. Agora tudo mais calmo e provavelmente acalmará de vez...

Agora será a vez do Centro Sul e depois o Sul...

Resumidamente e em jeito de balanço (porque por aqui não espero muito mais), a Cristina foi rápida, discreta, sem grande espectacularidade, mas muito eficaz na rega já necessária num Verão que foi seco!

Assim no geral fiquei satisfeito com a minha "menina"


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 15:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> A Oregon já funciona em pleno, e no telhado! E não é que as temperaturas indicadas por ela são ainda mais baixas do que as da LaCrosse?
> 
> ...



linda menina ja tá a trabalhar


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 15:24)

ai vem ela...


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 15:29)

vitamos disse:


> Resumidamente e em jeito de balanço (porque por aqui não espero muito mais), a Cristina foi rápida, discreta, sem grande espectacularidade, mas muito eficaz na rega já necessária num Verão que foi seco!
> Assim no geral fiquei satisfeito com a minha "menina"



Faltou só acrescentar a melhor faceta da Cristina, que é a que mais gozo dá.







*PS:* Private joke, não liguem


----------



## Paulo H (5 Set 2008 às 15:30)

Bolas.. Por Castelo Branco ainda nada, nem 1 pinga!

Mas observando o Radar, deve ter caído bem em Aveiro, Coimbra, Viseu.. Agora dirige-se para cá, em princípio deve vir já um pouco enfraquecida ao atravessar o sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela!

Mas que ela vem aí, vem!!


----------



## Mago (5 Set 2008 às 15:39)

Já se nota alguma chuva e vento, mesmo assim nada de muito forte
chuva desde as 00h00
3mm
temperatura 14,5ºC
1009hpa


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2008 às 15:40)

Vince disse:


> Faltou só acrescentar a melhor faceta da Cristina, que é a que mais gozo dá.
> 
> 
> *PS:* Private joke, não liguem



 


Acrescento que de forma algo surpreendente houve um ligeiro fenómeno de ressurreição... A chuva volta a cair forte neste momento 

Mesmo assim acho que não será por muito tempo... só um ligeiro estrebuchar!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 15:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Bolas.. Por Castelo Branco ainda nada, nem 1 pinga!



Ahahahahah aqui já pinga!!! começou mesmo agora!

Neste momento estou com *21,6ºC*. 

Vamos lá ver quanto é que chove


----------



## squidward (5 Set 2008 às 15:46)

por aqui o céu está encoberto, mas nem uma gota de agua ainda caiu por aqui


Agora vou com 23.4ºC


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Set 2008 às 15:59)

Paulo H disse:


> Bolas.. Por Castelo Branco ainda nada, nem 1 pinga!
> 
> Mas observando o Radar, deve ter caído bem em *Aveiro*, Coimbra, Viseu.. Agora dirige-se para cá, em princípio deve vir já um pouco enfraquecida ao atravessar o sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela!
> 
> Mas que ela vem aí, vem!!



Confirmo  Ainda continua a cair bastante.


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2008 às 16:06)

Ah grande Cristina!! É que continua 

Depois da pausa tem caído continuamente bastante precipitação. Neste momento chove moderado!


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2008 às 16:12)

"05 de Setembro de 2008, 15:32

Porto, 05 Set (Lusa) - O *acesso a Santa Maria da Feira na A1, sentido Norte/Sul, encontra-se cortado ao trânsito* devido a acumulação de água na via, disse hoje fonte da Brigada de Trânsito local.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, devido à forte chuva que se fez sentir, aquela via ficou cheia de água.

Os automobilistas que pretendam sair para Santa Maria da Feira terão que optar por abandonar aquela auto-estrada nos acessos a Nogueira ou a Estarreja.

O corte de trânsito regista-se desde as 15:00, não se sabendo quando é que a circulação será reaberta.

JAP.

Lusa/fim"


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2008 às 16:15)

vitamos disse:


> Acrescento que de forma algo surpreendente houve um ligeiro fenómeno de ressurreição... A chuva volta a cair forte neste momento
> 
> Mesmo assim acho que não será por muito tempo... só um ligeiro estrebuchar!



Vinha agora aqui mesmo confirmar esse periodo de chuva mais forte, por volta da mesma hora.
Chove sem parar desde as 12:30, tem sido uma boa rega. A Cristina ficou marcada, pelo menos aqui pela zona, pelo vento que se fez sentir no período das 10:30 até +/-12:30, onde a rajada max. como já referi foi de 67.6km/h.
Resumindo isto tudo:
- Saldo positivo


----------



## ACalado (5 Set 2008 às 16:17)

por aqui agora chove com alguma intensidade temp 15.5ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2008 às 16:20)

Segundo o MeteoGalicia:

A rajada mais forte foi de : 140.5km/h em Burela perto de Pedras Murias (Norte Galego)

Perto da Frontera á que registar uma rajada de 125.6km/h em Castro Vicaludo.

Fonte: http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/aRede/todaarede.asp


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 16:28)

Por aqui continua a chuva e registo 15,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 16:38)

por aqui nem uma gotinha 
a norte do rio tejo e que têm chuvido alguma coisa..


céu muito nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas..
temperatura de 24ºC


----------



## storm (5 Set 2008 às 16:43)

Desde as 15:40 que tem estado a chover moderado com algumas rajadas de vento  por estas bandas, agora parou(voltou a chover), mas tem tudo para continuar.
Eu é que não me livrei de uma grande molha 

Venha mais e alguma


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2008 às 16:43)

Estou realmente surpreendido! Ainda não parou desde as 13h30! E continua a cair uma chuva certinha e moderada!

Não sei o acumulado destas horas, mas certamente que será significativo


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 16:49)

Por aqui também continua a chover e a temperatura tem estado a descer. 14,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Set 2008 às 16:51)

Em Castelo Branco, só agora começa a pingar.. Na horizontal, com algun vento..


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 16:53)

Tal como referenciei atrás no post meu atrasado, a  pouca velocidade do deslocamento da frente fria seria um factor para incrementar um pouco mais as precipitações.
Aqui neste momento céu encoberto, vento moderado de sudoeste, bem aproxima-se a tão desejada chuva moderada


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 16:56)

Começa a chover neste momento

Estou realmente surpreendido com as diferenças entre as duas estações...

A LaCrosse (antiga) marca 20,6ºC e a Oregon (nova) marca *19,6ºC* (1ºC de diferença)
A LaCrosse marca 81% e a Oregon marca *88%* (7% de diferença)

Quanto ao vento, ui, nem se fala... 

A LaCrosse marca 7,5 km/h e a Oregon marca *33,8 km/h*

Pressão a 1010 hPa em ambas

Enfim...


----------



## iceworld (5 Set 2008 às 16:58)

vitamos disse:


> Estou realmente surpreendido! Ainda não parou desde as 13h30! E continua a cair uma chuva certinha e moderada!
> 
> Não sei o acumulado destas horas, mas certamente que será significativo



Segundo a estação de S. Silvestre que fica aqui bem perto hoje o penico já leva 15mm de 
Vamos ver o que isto ainda vai dar, mas de qualquer modo é um bom início de mês.


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 16:59)

isso quer dizer que ja falta pouco para chegar aqui


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 16:59)

Situação actual às 16:45


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 17:01)

Por aqui Chuva moderada e algum vento, nada mais .
Segundo as observaçoes das imagens de satelite vem ai muito mais para o final da tarde.


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2008 às 17:02)

Gilmet disse:


> Começa a chover neste momento
> 
> Estou realmente surpreendido com as diferenças entre as duas estações...
> 
> ...



A tua Lacrosse estava a pedir: ARRANJA UMA NOVA GIL!!! E ora aí está! Agora pergunto se a tua Oregon já baixa assim tanto o que irá acontecer no Inverno??? Mira Sintra a Gronelândia Portuguesa 

Obrigado iceworld pela referência da precipitação! E como podes ver, continua a chuvada por aqui


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 17:13)

Bem aqui começou a cair mais forte! Em 10 min a temperatura passou dos 21,3ºC para os *19,8ºC*, ou seja, desceu 1,5ºC .

Aqui tenho rajadas bem fortes.... mas ainda nada de anormal.


Até já


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2008 às 17:14)

Boas

Bem por aqui já por Setubal ainda estou a espera da festa  ;D por agora sigo com 21,5ºC, 81%HR, 1012hpa e a rajada máis alta foi de 47,0km/h


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 17:19)

Registo agora a mínima do dia com 13,6ºC e continua a chuva.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 17:20)

aqui ja pinga...é so uns chuviscos


----------



## Mago (5 Set 2008 às 17:23)

Chuva Moderada agora por aqui
15ºC
rajada maxima de vento 54km/h


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 17:35)

A chuva parou e a temperatura também subiu um pouco. 14,1ºC por agora.


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 17:39)

Por aqui vai caindo uns pingos fracos.
Nada de especial.

O vento esse sim, está com uma intensidade moderada a forte.
21,2ºC agora, e ainda 0,0mm.


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 18:02)

Já chove na Assafora e é chuva moderada.
No Estoril começaram a cair os primeiros pingos, e pelo radar não irá cair grande quantidade de chuva


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 18:04)

Por aqui chove intensamente á uma hora com vento forte


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 18:10)

Aqui a temperatura não parou de descer ainda e já vou nos *18,1ºC* .

A minha medição no pluviómetro, feita ás 18.00 foi de 0,71mm, mas entretanto começou a chover mais fortemente. Segundo o _meteoblue_ lá por volta das 22.00 devo ter o meu "top".


----------



## squidward (5 Set 2008 às 18:11)

por aqui ja choveu com alguma intensidade (aleluia!) agora sobram uns borrifos e o vento desapareceu. Vou com 21.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 18:24)

Por aqui, a chuva não pára, mas só agora começou a cair de forma moderada

A temperatura está nos *19,1ºC*
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h

Precipitação ainda a 0,0...


Última imagem de satélite...


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2008 às 18:30)

Bem, devo confessar que esta frente me surpreendeu bastante, não estava à espera de tanta chuva e vento!

Já levo acumulados desde as 00 horas de hoje cerca de 37 mm, a chuva só começou a cair a partir das 7:30 da manhã e manteve-se persistente e com intensidade até ás 14 00h sempre acompanhada de rajadas de vento. Registei como rajada máxima 70,6 km/h ás 12: 43h direcção SSW,durante manhã e principio da tarde foram frequentes rajadas de 50 a 60 km/h sempre de SW. Vi vários lençois de água que mais pareciam lagos, assim como grandes  galhos de árvores tombados.De facto existem sistemas no Inverno que não fazem nem metade do que este fez hoje! Mas esta chuva já fazia falta!

Neste momento: 

Tempª 18 c

Pressão 1009 hpa ( a subir ) mínimo de hoje 1006 hpa

Vento 12 km/h WSW

Céu com abertas .Não chove


----------



## João Esteves (5 Set 2008 às 18:31)

O céu está muito ameaçador, mas por enquanto ainda não cai nada.

Vento a intensificar-se gradualmente...

Máx 47km/h na Portela


----------



## Redfish (5 Set 2008 às 18:33)

Chuva aqui pró Algarve só lá pràs 02 da manhã...
Espero que ao menos dê pra regar as Larajeiras


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2008 às 18:37)

Redfish disse:


> Chuva aqui pró Algarve só lá pràs 05 da manhã...
> Espero que ao menos dê pra regar as Larajeiras



Segundo o MM5 chegara por volta da 1h ou 2h da manha e segundo estofex havera possibilidades de trovoadas...

Vamos ver se a tendencia mantem-se...

A Estofex está a manter a tendencia pois a frente esta a puxar as trovoadas dos Açores dai penso eu as possibilidades de trovoadas para o Algarve.

Segundo a GFS aumentou a precipitação para o Algarve nesta madrugada... (modelos 12z)

Ponto da Situaçao aqui na zona:

Ventania, ceu com poucas nuvens...


----------



## João Esteves (5 Set 2008 às 18:37)

Começou agora a chover por aqui, ainda com pouca intensidade, mas pelo menos já é qq coisa...


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 18:39)

e comecou a chover, finalmente


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 18:43)

O vento está a acalmar... *15,5 km/h* neste momento
O Pluviómetro acordou... *1,1mm*, indica este

Temperatura nos 18,6ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão 1010 hPa


"A causadora" de tudo isto...


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Aqui também já começou a borrifar. O vento ainda fraco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 18:59)

Boas.. hora por aqui a dita cuja começou a cair por volta das 17h primeiro miudinha e tocada a vento e por vezes mais forte, neste momento não chove até há 10 minutos atrás mas é provavél que cáia mais pela cor das nuvens e pelas imagens do radar, quanto a temparatura bem fresca a esta hora 17.1ºc e a pressão vai nos 1009hpa e 91% hr.


----------



## storm (5 Set 2008 às 19:05)

Por aqui deixou de chover já vai em 20 minutos, vento neste momento é fraco.

Venha mais


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2008 às 19:15)

Parece que a entrada da frente já se vai notando A Oeste e Sudoeste daqui, nuvens muito escuras e densas avançam terra adentro, parecem prometer alguma coisa esta noite

O vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2008 às 19:15)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu ficou muito nublado, já "borrifou" um bocado, deu para molhar a estrada!!!

Aqui ficam umas fotos de há 20 minutos atrás:




´




Por aqui agora sigo com 23ºC, 69% de humidade e 1017,6 hPa!!

Vamos ver o que nos aguarda a noite!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 19:19)

Por aqui agora já caia mais grossa e com intensidade.16.9ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2008 às 19:23)

E por aqui finalmente já chove, já ao tempo que não ouvia o som da chuva, e estão 23.1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 19:24)

Eu que costumo ter temperaturas tão elevadas... estou agora com *17,6ºC*.

Entre as 18h e as 19h caíram aqui 0,57mm.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 19:27)

aqui ja cai uns belos aguaceiros 

mas ainda não deu pra molhar a estrada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2008 às 19:31)

Boas, por aqui, em Olhão não choveu ainda mas na Serra de Monte Figo (Cerro de São Miguel) caiu um valente aguaceiro há cerca de 10 minutos,  no cerro já com o topo tapado pelas nuvens baixas, não tarda a chuva chega ao litoral, começa a chover novamente no cerro.


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2008 às 19:35)

Começou agora mesmo a chover Borrifo miudinho mas lentamente ela vai aumentando


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 19:39)

> Começou agora mesmo a chover Borrifo miudinho mas lentamente ela vai aumentando



estranho no radar do IM não aparece precipitação nessa zona..a chuva deve ser mesmo miudinha..


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2008 às 19:42)

Olá pessoal! 

Aqui por Lisboa Centro, vai chovendo sem parar  desde as 18h30m (ainda não parou ).
Maioritariamente chuva fraca, vento fraco, temperatura actual +21,1ºC, e pressão nos 1010mb.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2008 às 19:43)

TaviraMan disse:


> Começou agora mesmo a chover Borrifo miudinho mas lentamente ela vai aumentando




Aqui, também já chove de forma miudinha


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2008 às 19:46)

Brunomc disse:


> estranho no radar do IM não aparece precipitação nessa zona..a chuva deve ser mesmo miudinha..



Muito miudinha. O radar não consegue captar esta chuvinha de nuvens muito baixas. Se é que isto se pode considerar chuva

Entretanto andei um pouco lá na rua a observar durante cerca de 5 minutos e acabei todo humido na cabeça


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 19:48)

Ainda continua a chover... e já levo *5,3mm* hoje!

Temperatura nos 18,8ºC 
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h

Já estava cheio de saudades de um dia assim!...


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 19:49)

> Muito miudinha. Eu desconfio que quando a chuva é miudinha daquela molha tolos como está agora, causado por nuvens baixas, o radar não consegue captar. Se é que isto se pode considerar chuva
> 
> Entretanto andei um pouco lá na rua a observar durante cerca de 5 minutos e acabei todo humido na cabeça



exatamente deve ser isso..
mas nota-se qualqer coisa a oeste de Faro..

por aqui chuva fraca que já da pra molhar bem


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 19:50)

Aqui já chove moderado.

0,4 mm para já.


----------



## storm (5 Set 2008 às 19:52)

Continua a chover moderado e com vento fraco


----------



## João Esteves (5 Set 2008 às 19:55)

Continua a chover, mas com pouca intensidade! 






Até parece um dia de Inverno...


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 19:57)

Algumas nuvens e 14,5ºC.





Extremos de hoje: 13,6ºC / 17,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 19:59)

Continua chovendo, ora com mais intensidade ora menosesta já deu para a rega do meu quintal 16.7ºc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2008 às 20:04)

TaviraMan disse:


> Muito miudinha. O radar não consegue captar esta chuvinha de nuvens muito baixas. Se é que isto se pode considerar chuva



Consegue sim, a norte de Olhão aqui está ela no radar.


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 20:05)

por aqui vai caindo de um modo geral fraca.
O vento também diminuiu de intensidade. Sopra agora fraco a moderado de sudoeste.
Tenho 3,2mm até ao momento.
Temperatura nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 20:13)

Continua a chover moderado.

2,4 mm para já


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2008 às 20:15)

Só para salientar que as imagens do *sat24* são bem bonitas... o ramo frio desta depressão bem definido, longo... 

O tecto de nuvens está a baixar e é mais consistente, a chuva é fraca... alguns borrifos... 

Especulando, parece-me descobrir no extremo mais ocidental da frente fria alguma possibilidade de trovoadas. Aguardemos...


----------



## ACalado (5 Set 2008 às 20:22)

por aqui foi um dia verdadeiro de outono com muita precipitação durante o dia, neste momento ainda chove com 15.0ºc


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 20:26)

Aqui vai alternando entre a chuva fraca e a moderada, vento fraco de sudoeste, já esteve nevoeiro mas foi por pouco tempo.


----------



## CMPunk (5 Set 2008 às 20:27)

Boas Pessoal 

Finalmente uma Depresão para nos dar chuvita.

Bem Isto aqui por Faro até anda fraco, céu muito nublado, as nuvens são muito negras, até parece que ameaçam descarregar grande chuvada, mas nada disso, já caiu chuva mas muito miuda mesmo, não sei mas parece me que vai ser muito fraco aqui por Faro.

Mas tenho aqui uma questão para todos.

Que previsão dão para o Sul do Pais??

Ficarei á espera de respostas 

Cumps


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2008 às 20:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Consegue sim, a norte de Olhão aqui está ela no radar.



Tens razão Como costumo usar o mosaico dos radares, esqueço-me do radar de Loulé que aproxima mais aqui prós lados do Sul Ei-la ali no radar


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 20:44)

aqui chove moderadamente...vou com 19,5¤C


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 20:48)

A Chuva ainda não parou... e *8,5mm* hoje

A temperatura está nos 17,5ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de ONO (292º)


----------



## CMPunk (5 Set 2008 às 20:57)

*Previsões* 

*OGIMET*

As Previsões dos Mapas do OGIMET indicam que na madrugada de Sábado o mau tempo deverá antigir o Centro e vai seguir para Sul do Pais.

Durante o Dia de Amanha o Mau Tempo Deverá Estar No Sul do Pais, as previsões são interresantes pois um dos Mapas diz que no Sul poderá chuver até 30 mm. 

Na madrugada de Domingo Deverá Estar bom Tempo em Todo o Pais.

Mas ATENÇÃO, mapas são mapas e podem sempre errar.

Mais Informações: http://www.ogimet.com/index.phtml

*ESTOFEX*

Pelos mapas Que vi nos ESTOFEX, faz destaque para Portugal no Centro e Sul do Pais com Trovoada e Chuva.

Acho que era bom verem esses mapas.

Mais Informações: http://www.estofex.org/

*FreeMeteo*







Esta Previsão é só para a Cidade de Faro, mas podem Consultar o site e ver outras Cidades.

Mais Informações: http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?la=1&hm=1

*IM Portugal*

*Previsão para Sábado, 6 de Setembro de 2008*

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial até ao final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima, mais significativa nas regiões
do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Região Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
para o final do dia.
Períodos de chuva até ao final da manhã, passando gradualmente
a regime de aguaceiros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) até ao final da manhã nas terras
altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

*Previsão para Domingo, 7 de Setembro de 2008*

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens
altas.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral oeste durante a tarde.
Descida da temperatura mínima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*Previsão para 2ª Feira, 8 de Setembro de 2008*

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir da tarde no Minho e Douro Litoral, com ocorrência de
períodos de chuva.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
de noroeste durante a tarde no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo da Roca.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior Norte
e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Mais Informações: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/index.html


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 21:02)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura está nos 17,5ºC



Hoje sou eu que desço mais , neste momento estou com *16,9ºC*.

Das 00:00 até ás 19:00 caíram 1,27mm. Estou curioso para saber quanto vou acumular desde as 19:00 de hoje até ás 8:00 de amanhã (segundo o _meteciel_ vou ter chuva até amanhã ás 7/8:00).


----------



## redragon (5 Set 2008 às 21:05)

aqui por elvas, mais uma horinha e deverá começar a festa


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 21:15)

Ora vejam lá este link  http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2743174 ao que parece lá para quarta-feira vou ter festa .


Vamos lá ver como vai correr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 21:17)

Por aqui ela vai16.6ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2008 às 21:28)

Boa Noite

Por aqui já chove desde as 19:45h, mas á pouco é que caiu com mais intensidade ( moderado) agora continua a Chuver mas já é fraco.

T.Actual: 21.2ºC


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 21:30)

*Dave* disse:


> Ora vejam lá este link  http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2743174 ao que parece lá para quarta-feira vou ter festa .
> 
> 
> Vamos lá ver como vai correr.



pois é nao fiando porque de dia pra dia, tem variado, ontem tb metia festa pra minha cidade, mas hoje ja tirou
e ainda nao parou de chover sigo com 19ºC


----------



## ALV72 (5 Set 2008 às 21:58)

Em Coimbra e arredores foi chuva moderada desde as 13.30 até as 20.00 +-, não tenho como provar mas até aposto se não caíram + de 15mm, até o escritório já estava a meter agua ( caleiras sujas ?? ).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 22:15)

Por aqui já vamos com 5h de chuva e continua a cair mas miudinha tocada a vento de W a temparatura esta vai descendo, por este andar a minima ainda é ultrapassada da noite passada 15.4ºc,o quatro patas está farto de olhar para mim quando e que resolvo ir a dar o paseio nocturno é que hoje não da para ir de chinelos e calçoes


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 22:21)

6,4 mm mas parece estar a acalmar


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 22:22)

Por aqui, agora, só cai um ligeiro chuvisco...

O total de hoje ficou nos *9,5mm*

Neste momento, temperatura nos 16,2ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de ONO


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2008 às 23:05)

Boa Noite

Reportando já de Lisboa, depois de uma looooonga viagem 

De Coimbra até Lisboa apanhei chuva moderada até Leiria, sendo que a partir daí apenas chuva fraca ou mesmo ausência total de precipitação! À entrada de Lisboa apanhei novo aguaceiro moderado. Neste momento tudo calmo, céu encoberto e nada de chuva.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 23:09)

Aqui parou de chover há cerca de 1 hora...
A temperatura ficou estagnada nos 16,9ºC cerca de 1h 30 min


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2008 às 23:17)

Boas

Em Setúbal a frente foi um fiasco esperava pelo menos chuva moderada e a rondar os 10 a 15mm mas nunca passou de chuviscos por vezes fortes mas sempre chuvisco a precipitação acumulada na minha casa foi de 3,2mm mais de 3 meses depois registei chuva  neste momento vou com 19,4ºC, 100%HR, 1013hpa, vento a 0,0 km/h a rajada máxima foi de 47,0 km/h a precipitação foi de 3,2mm...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 23:20)

Quanto há depressão cristina  já deu o que tinha a dar quanto precipitação e vento para o centro ,foi uma boa rega, para ver se começa aparecer o verde nos campos estava tudo seco,a chuva parou e o vento desapareceu a temparatura parou nos 15.0c há bastante tempo,o céu continua bastante nublado.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2008 às 23:22)

A máxima em Grandola foi de 26,1ºC e em setubal foi de 23,0ºC...


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2008 às 23:24)

Pelo que sei que caiu em Lisboa e arredores e o que caiu aqui em Setúbal temo que o Alentejo pouco vá ver se chegar a 1mm ou 2mm não será mau


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 23:29)

vitamos disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Reportando já de Lisboa, depois de uma looooonga viagem
> 
> De Coimbra até Lisboa apanhei chuva moderada até Leiria, sendo que a partir daí apenas chuva fraca ou mesmo ausência total de precipitação! À entrada de Lisboa apanhei novo aguaceiro moderado. Neste momento tudo calmo, céu encoberto e nada de chuva.



Pois é Vitamos, aqui a nossa zona parece ter sido a mais seca de todo o país.
Aqui na Arroja caíu apenas e somente* 6,2mm.*
E não me parece que venha mais.

Precipitação acumulada aqui na região até ao momento:
Oeiras: 9,9mm
Mira-Sintra: 9,5mm
Portela: 8,9mm
Moita: 7,1mm
Arroja-Odivelas: 6,2mm


Estive a ver por alto os valores de precipitação acumulados até ao momento nas EMA's e, se vi bem, *Cabril* foi a estação que mais precipitação acumulou ao longo do dia de hoje, cerca de *50mm*:


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2008 às 23:29)

Foi só ir ver o radar para ver isso mesmo a frente no sul já está moribunda muitos locais apenas mal vai dar para molhar o chão  mais uma vez o norte foi quem acampou em grande o sul ficou a ver


----------



## CMPunk (5 Set 2008 às 23:37)

AnDré disse:


> Pois é Vitamos, aqui a nossa zona parece ter sido a mais seca de todo o país.
> Aqui na Arroja caíu apenas e somente* 6,2mm.*
> E não me parece que venha mais.



Mais seca de todos o Pais???

Lol

Faro nem comtablizou um unico mm, pelo menos é o que está na Estação do Turismo do Algarve daqui de Faro.

E o Que caiu aqui na minha casa foi chuva muito mas muito miuda, passado 1 minuto ja tava o chão seco.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 23:43)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui na Arroja caíu apenas e somente* 6,2mm.*



 somente? Fogo aqui ficou-se pelo 1,27mm 

Abraço


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Set 2008 às 00:07)

Por agora o vento sopra de sudoeste moderado com rajadas, o céu encontra-se muito nublado. A temperatura está nos 21ºC. Vendo as imagens de satelite parece que a frente está começando a chegar ao Algarve Vamos ver se a noite vai ser molhada pois já tenho saudades das noites de chuva e adormecer com ela

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 00:53)

CMPunk disse:


> Mais seca de todos o Pais???
> Lol
> Faro nem comtablizou um unico mm, pelo menos é o que está na Estação do Turismo do Algarve daqui de Faro.
> E o Que caiu aqui na minha casa foi chuva muito mas muito miuda, passado 1 minuto ja tava o chão seco.





*Dave* disse:


> somente? Fogo aqui ficou-se pelo 1,27mm




Rectifico o meu erro.
"Pois é Vitamos, aqui a nossa zona parece ter sido uma das zonas mais secas do país."

A frase inicial resultou da minha pequena frustração ao ver as quantidades de precipitação na ordem dos 20-40mm nas regiões do norte e algumas regiões do centro, e dos cerca de 7-10mm na região de Lisboa (estações que nomeei).

Mas claro, muitas das regiões a sul do Tejo àquela hora, ainda nem tinham acolhido a frente, e aqui ela já tinha passado.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2008 às 01:21)

Pior foi aqui com apenas 3,2mm parece que  a estação do Im nem isso registou ou seja pelas contas deles foi 0mm   que palhaçada...

18,5ºC
98%HR
1013hpa


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2008 às 09:26)

Fazendo agora contas, de ontem das 00:00 até hoje ás 9:00 recolhi um total de 4,24mm .

O 1,27mm era só até ás 19:00 de ontem.



STAY


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2008 às 09:39)

Boas fazendo as contas quanto há precipitação, ainda cairam 3,4mm de chuva pela cristina.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Set 2008 às 09:44)

Bom Dia

Pois e é pena mas a cristina já se foi embora, enquanto durou foi bom, por cá ontém Choveu pelo menos 3 horas e pouco, deu para matar saudades.


----------



## filipept (6 Set 2008 às 10:00)

Boas 

Por aqui tive 35mm no dia de ontem. Não posso dizer que foi mau, mas esperava cerca de 50mm. Pelo que vejo existem partes do território onde não tem chuvido grande coisa, este verão tive dias onde chegou a acumular cerca de 10mm em um só dia, nada mau.
Esta zona foi claramente uma das que fez baixar a média das temperaturas este verão em Portugal.


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2008 às 10:08)

Cá em baixo não foi muito siginificativo mas também não me posso queixar... Tinha o carro com um camadão de pó que até metia medo e agora até brilha! 

35 mm em Braga ao 6º dia de setembro? Nada mau para começar. 


Por aqui ainda vai chuviscando...


----------



## vitamos (6 Set 2008 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Por Lisboa depois de uma noite muito calma, o sol brilha mas... nuvens ameaçadoras aproximam-se de Oeste! Os famosos aguaceiros previstos ainda podem trazer algumas gotas


----------



## Brunomc (6 Set 2008 às 10:36)

bom dia..

ontem aqui choveu entre as 18h30 e 23h30

chuva fraca e alguma moderada...já a muito tempo que não via chover 

hoje ainda houve um sitio no Algarve que choveu umas belas pingas..
foi no cabo de sagres entre as 6h e 7h da manhã


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Set 2008 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Por cá tem estado a chover toda a manhã, umas vezes mais fraca outras mais intensa, mas nada de aguaceiros

Vento fraco de Sudoeste e 21ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2008 às 21:06)

Eu agora pergunto: "*Porque não fazer um resumo destes dois dias?*".

Como tomei a iniciativa, vou começar .

O dia 5 por aqui foi o mais produtivo, uma vez que hoje, dia 6, voltou tudo mais ou menos ao normal.

Temperaturas:
           Mín.     Máx.
Dia 5: 15,5ºC 23,3ºC
Dia 6: 13,9ºC 24,6ºC

Precipitação:
Total (dia 5 + dia 6): 4,2mm


STAY


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2008 às 02:12)

​


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2008 às 12:38)

Só uma pequena correcção André em Setúbal não foi 3,2mm mas sim *4,2mm* 

A rajada máxima deste pequeno evento foi de 47,0km/h no fim da manha do dia 5...


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Set 2008 às 17:56)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...
> e ao final de sábado tudo acabará.
> Este seguimento irá para casa.
> e domingo,por aqui, sem nortada e já com o céu predominantemente pouco nublado não descartarei uma incursão à praia.



Meu dito,meu feito.
Depois da "Cristina" , a bonança.
Que fabulosa tarde de praia hoje aqui pelas agrestes praias do norte.
Nem uma aragem mesmo na linha de costa e céus limpos.
E até a água está "quentinha" (rondará os 18º).
Seguramente uma das  (quiçá  a melhor), tarde de praia deste Verão que especialmente  a Noroeste tem andado  muito arisco...


----------

